# forellen sauer einlegen



## dorschiie (7. Mai 2007)

wer hat das schon gemacht?
geht das überhaupt?
und wenn ja dann wie?


----------



## andre23 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: forellen sauer einlegen*

....zanderfänger ist mit sicherheit gleich  zur stelle....und dann stell dich auf einen hochgenuß ein...


----------



## dorschiie (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: forellen sauer einlegen*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....zanderfänger ist mit sicherheit gleich  zur stelle....und dann stell dich auf einen hochgenuß ein...


hoffe ich doch.#h


----------



## andre23 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: forellen sauer einlegen*

....der läßt aber auf sich warten|kopfkrat....steht bestimmt in der küche und probiert was aus#c....oder???:m

mvh andré


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: forellen sauer einlegen*

Ich halte mich diesmal zurück, sonst bin ich am Ende wieder schuld aber Vorschläge hätte ich genug. :m


----------



## dorschiie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: forellen sauer einlegen*

hau rein jung ich will es nun wissen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: forellen sauer einlegen*

6 kleine Forellen
     Instantmehl zum wenden, Salz und Pfeffer, Fett zum braten
     1/8 Ltr Weinessig
     1/4 Ltr süßer Weißwein
     1 dicke Karotte
     1/4 Sellerieknolle
     1 Stange Lauch - nur das Weiße
     1 Tl Wacholderbeeren
     5 Nelken
     1 Tl Korianderkörner
     2 Eßl. Rosinen
     1 Stück frischer Ingwer, ca. 2 cm, in Scheiben geschnitten

Forellen säubern, innen gut salzen und pfeffern und in Instantmehl       wenden. (ich verwende gerne Instantmehl zum melieren, da durch dieses leichte       Mehl nur eine dünne Mehlschicht auf den Fischen bleibt.) Die Forellen       nacheinander goldbraun braten, auf Küchenpapier abtropfen lassen und       nebeneinander in eine leicht eingefettete rechteckige ca. 7 cm hohe Form       legen.
     Gemüse putzen und in möglichst dünne Streifen schneiden,       Essig und Wein zum Kochen bringen und mit Gemüse, Ingwer und den Gewürzen       ca. 10 Min. köcheln lassen. Die Fische mit dieser kochend heißen       Gemüsemarinade übergießen. Der Fisch sollte komplett bedeckt       sein.
     Mindestens 2 Tag aber auch gerne länger bis zum Verzehr in der Marinade       ziehen lassen. Die Forellen werden mit Haut auf dem abgetropften Gemüse       (die Gewürze entfernen) serviert.


----------

